# any anomalies with wired networking in pi400?



## sverweij71 (Jun 17, 2022)

Hello,

I have used FreeBSD on X86, but not on arm, but now I tried, I know builtin wifi is not supported, but I tried (everything) and  genet0 interface seems to be configured, tried network setup with "bsdconfig", manually, checked my resolve.conf, rc.conf, routing, but whatever I try, I get no route to host or other messages that I can't connect to the internet, I even can't ping my defaultroute (tp-link r7000) 192.168.1.1 
I believe I miss something here, that's the reason I ask it here, I love FreeBSD (only used it for a couple of months) I started in the early days with slackware, I am just trying (for hobby) to config FreeBSD on a rpi400, only no network (wired) en I don't want wireless for now...

Thank you,

Regards,

Sander (The Netherlands).


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2022)

There shouldn't be any issues with the RPI400 as it's just a Pi 4 in a different formfactor. And ethernet works on a Pi 4.



			arm/Raspberry Pi - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## sverweij71 (Jun 17, 2022)

Ok, thank you, i just read something which could be the problem here also:

The genet interface is not able transmit/receive any packets after the genet interface is marked "down"
firstly then marked "up".






						263091 – [genet] genet interface is not able to transmit/receive packet after the interface is marked "down" then marked "up"
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




I will look into that later..


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2022)

Interesting bug. That said, you shouldn't run into this when you have the interface configured in /etc/rc.conf and don't do `ifconfig genet0 down`. It also looks like it's specific to 14.0-CURRENT.


----------

